# Uber's Insurance does not provide GAP insurance in some States



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

In my orientation, they indicated that James River insurance is better... that is only true for liability for damage you cause to other vehicles, person or property. 

As I understand it, in some states (Indiana is where I am) Uber's insurance will not provide Gap insurance while driving and if you are at fault for an accident while driving and/or picking up a rider. I had an accident and the insurance company totaled out my car and only covered the value of the car, not the loan so now I owe the rest. This makes Uber completely unprofitable as I only had made about the amount I now owe.

DRIVER BEWARE.........


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

In PA you have to buy Gap insurance. No company gives that away for free.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ben Keebler said:


> In my orientation, they indicated that James River insurance is better...
> DRIVER BEWARE.........


Sorry you had to find out the hard way. But you are correct. This is a business. Proper insurance is critical in protecting assets of a business owner. The management of Uber has no clue of insurance much less the compassion of making sure their partners are fully protected. Uber may be 6 years old and worth $60 billion (unrealized), but the insurance companies are 120 years old and worth over $600 billion. I'm sure more people will find out the hard way. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry you had to find out the hard way. But you are correct. This is a business. Proper insurance is critical in protecting assets of a business owner. The management of Uber has no clue of insurance much less the compassion of making sure their partners are fully protected. Uber may be 6 years old and worth $60 billion (unrealized), but the insurance companies are 120 years old and worth over $600 billion. I'm sure more people will find out the hard way. Caveat Emptor.


That is why I will NEVER RECRUIT a new driver. FUBER DOES NOT DO FULL DISCLOSURE TO NEW DRIVERS, about insurance rules and regulations. Terrible way to run a business. Drivers know that your personal policy may not cover you if you are in an accident, and doing ride share type work. Uber will do anything to keep from paying a claim.


----------



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

TripTime said:


> In PA you have to buy Gap insurance. No company gives that away for free.


And you're telling me that you can use your personal gap insurance commercially for ride sharing? I don't buy it.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ben Keebler said:


> And you're telling me that you can use your personal gap insurance commercially for ride sharing? I don't buy it.


It is a "hybrid" commercial policy that will cover you when you have the Uber app on and have not taken a fare. Uber's policy covers you if you are in route to a fare or have a fare in your car. Good news having this coverage you don't have to hide from your insurance company. Your insurance covers YOU AND PROTECTS YOU, if you have a customer Uber will pay up to 1 million.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Depends on the hybrid insurance company though. For example, Metromile does not offer gap so you wouldn't be covered for this portion. Also their 1 million is if you have a customer or accepted (enroute) to customer.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> It is a "hybrid" commercial policy that will cover you when you have the Uber app on and have not taken a fare. Uber's policy covers you if you are in route to a fare or have a fare in your car. Good news having this coverage you don't have to hide from your insurance company. Your insurance covers YOU AND PROTECTS YOU, if you have a customer Uber will pay up to 1 million.


Depends on which State you're in. Drive north to Oregon with that way of thinking and you'll learn the hard way.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

1. Why would you think Uber would provide gap insurance? 

2. Why didn't you read the agreements you signed when onboarding, along with updates, to see what insurance Uber provides. It's pretty well known that it's barely more than liability and passenger coverage.


----------

